# Sanibel Island



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am headed to Sanibel Island FLA for first time at end of July. ( in fact I haven't fished FLA in about 20 yrs).
Plan on bringing my surf rod and doing some beach fishing. Anyone have any advice?
Should I bring any lures (Spoons, Top water, Swim baits...)?
Should I bring my cast net, or am I better off just getting shrimp from the bait store?
Time of Day? high or low tide?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

We are headed near there in august for our yearly man trip. We plan on target sharks in the surf and also goliath grouper off a boat. The reports i have seen have been good in general for surf fishing. I always take a net to get bait if possible. Spoons are amazing for casting into the surf. I also like baits like shrimp, mullet, or squid if just trying to locate and id fish. Bring good pliars and gloves for dealing with the random stingy creatures you will encounter in the surf. Good luck and post pics!


Also the local baits shops are best place to get reports. Even better when you buy a bunch of stuff too!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

be sure and pick up some shells while your there. it supposed to be the best area in fl for shells. if you have a way to keep your bait alive find you a bay and use a size 6 sabiki rig baited with small pieces of shrimp and try to catch some pin fish for bait. its a lot better than mullet for snook, redfish, and grouper. but use a heavy rig with heavy line for fishing with pin fish. when fishing for the pin fish just use about 1/2 to 3/4 oz bell sinkers and cast it out then take up all the slack in your line and keep it tight. when you get a tug or get slack line set the hook.
sherman


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just going to bring my cast net for Bait , I'm only there for 5 days my plan was to mainly fish beach in front of our resort early in morning using a slip sinker rig baited with anything I can catch with my cast net


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

When you cross the bridge to get on sanibel, fish at the end of the bridge on the south side..a freind of mine used to live down there and that was his favorite spot, and yes you will have no trouble finding sea shells...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deadsticked *4" *DOA Shrimp!!! Pretty much all you need down there. Rig it normal or under a popping cork.










Joshy's will work well, but you'll go through them fast. Saltwater fish will rip soft plastics to shreds (Note how DOA Shrimp feel more like rubber)

Also make sure you throw* 30lb Floro leader.* The use of a leader is not optional. You must throw one in order to land 70% of the fish down there. They'll slice right through braid.

Sharks can easily be caught from Shore fishing the passes near/after dark. Catch a few ladyfish, cut them in half, stab a few times, then cast out as far as you can. It usually doesn't take long...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

You will have to forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean when you say "passes".
Also what kind of rig do you recommended for throwing that DOA, I was just planning on bringing a 12 ft beach casting rod with my Okuma Avenger reel. Should I also bringing something smaller (maybe a 7-8ft,MH, with a 3500 reel...?).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> You will have to forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean when you say "passes".


A pass is an often narrow, relatively short stretch of water that connects an inland bay to the open ocean. They're usually magnets for Fish.

Here's one (Redfish Pass) just up North on Captiva Island:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> Also what kind of rig do you recommended for throwing that DOA, I was just planning on bringing a 12 ft beach casting rod with my Okuma Avenger reel. Should I also bringing something smaller (maybe a 7-8ft,MH, with a 3500 reel...?).


Yes, by all means bring a smaller Spinning setup! Just remember to use 30lb Floro leader!

Also, if you feel like driving down to Ft.Myers Beach/Lovers Key I can put you on some Sharks, big ones 

One of probably a dozen+ 100lb+ (Easy) Sharks I've landed off Lovers Key:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Video a buddy of mine shot of me hooking up with my first one:


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I always use shrimp on smaller gear for most fish. I have a old shimano 300 baitrunner spooled with 30# braid and no leader on a 9' cabelas whuppin stick med action. I catch a lot of different types of fish. I've caught redfish, black drum, sheep head, flounder, snook, snapper and tons of other fish. you can check the bait shops to see if they have live pin fish. they are great bait for grouper around bridges and great for snook and redfish. some times the bait shops have them and sometimes not. but I like live shrimp for fishing for most fish. I've tried frozen shrimp and it just didn't produce near as good as live shrimp. good luck down there.
sherman


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

X2 on pinfish and live shrimp. (and Fresh cut bait for sharks).


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Yes, by all means bring a smaller Spinning setup! Just remember to use 30lb Floro leader!
> 
> Also, if you feel like driving down to Ft.Myers Beach/Lovers Key I can put you on some Sharks, big ones
> 
> One of probably a dozen+ 100lb+ (Easy) Sharks I've landed off Lovers Key:


Pm sent!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

backfar said:


> When you cross the bridge to get on sanibel, fish at the end of the bridge on the south side..a freind of mine used to live down there and that was his favorite spot, and yes you will have no trouble finding sea shells...


The last time we were at Sanibel (wifes favorite spot of all time) I fished that south bridge/pass area several times. Caught sharks, ladyfish, blues, and trout. Never landed the monsters that acklac did in his pictures but that was most likely due to not putting in enough evening/night fishing time. I always saw guys fishing then but being a family vacation it just wasn't in the cards for me much.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> The last time we were at Sanibel (wifes favorite spot of all time) I fished that south bridge/pass area several times. Caught sharks, ladyfish, blues, and trout. Never landed the monsters that acklac did in his pictures but that was most likely due to not putting in enough evening/night fishing time. I always saw guys fishing then but being a family vacation it just wasn't in the cards for me much.


I've never landed one under 100lbs, lol. Day or Night. Time of day was likely a factor, but the more I looked at my spot the more I realized it has features that makes it special. Also guessing my bait/presentation played a role too, I'd use monster super-fresh bait, 8" (Minimum) ladyfish halves.

The Blues are a riot, although they will slice braid pretty easy.


----------



## Steven Low (Jun 7, 2017)

acklac7 said:


> I've never landed one under 100lbs, lol. Day or Night. Time of day was likely a factor, but the more I looked at my spot the more I realized it has features that makes it special. Also guessing my bait/presentation played a role too, I'd use monster super-fresh bait, 8" (Minimum) ladyfish halves.
> 
> The Blues are a riot, although they will slice braid pretty easy.


Acklac7, great to know you're still here. I just came back myself. We lived in Florida for 18yrs. Many trips to Sanibel. Great fishing there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Steven Low said:


> Acklac7, great to know you're still here. I just came back myself. We lived in Florida for 18yrs. Many trips to Sanibel. Great fishing there.


Same to you Steve. Looks like you had to make another account, hadn't heard from you in a good bit, was starting to get worried...


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

Watch for the snook in the surf, right along the beach. Use nothing less than a 30lb floor leader.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I got down here today, only got to fish for about a hour after dark on the beach in front of my hotel, had one hit but failed to hook up. Was using a DOA shrimp and casting parallel to beach. Tmwr morning I'm going to bust the cast net out and try using live bait with my surf rod. 
Aside from all that does anyone have advice for a good after dark lure in the surf?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Use live bait or cut bait. Go out at first light and cast spoons for lady fish, use the lady fish for bait. I am driving down to Captiva on Friday.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Well, how is it going? I am heading out tomorrow.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Hit or miss, got a few decent Spanish mackerels , but mostly I been catching whiting , catfish and pompano


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the Spanish macks I caught on a small pinfish


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck and keep the pics coming!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

dblbrldave said:


> Watch for the snook in the surf, right along the beach. Use nothing less than a 30lb floor leader.


I may be a little late on this one, but echo Dave's post about Snook in the surf this time of year. They literally hug the wash line sunrise & sunset. I've had a lot of success with them using small white Spro hair jigs (1/4oz, 3/8oz) A good fluoro leader is critical


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Got back to Buckeye State on Saturday, thanks to all the posters for the advice , caught plenty of fish, no snook or shark, but I definitely learned a few things, and will be much better prepared for my next gulf coast vacation.


----------

